# Onkyo TX-NR609 sound issue on stereo



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi there, I'll be grateful for some help please.

Recently I moved home. I have setup the Onkyo TX-NR609, first with Audyssey and then with an SPL meter. It sounds and works fine for movies, 3d movies, concert Blu-rays etc. I'm using the Panasonic dmp-bdt310 blu-ray player. When I play a music CD it sounds tinny and not the wholesome stereo sound I got used to for so many years. However, when I play net radio that sounds fine to me. Not sure where to look. Need help please.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Does your system include a subwoofer?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Yes sir. Polk Audio DSW PRO 600. 
Regards,
Imtiaz


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It sounds like your sub is not operating with the CD. Make sure that input is not set for “Pure Direct” or something like that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## imtiaz54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It sounds like your sub is not operating with the CD. Make sure that input is not set for “Pure Direct” or something like that.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


That is strange if it is so. No the input on the receiver is not set at Pure Direct or Direct. I tried a music concert video in DTS. Perfect. But the same concert played in Stereo sounds tinny.


----------



## RichardTS (May 15, 2014)

imtiaz54 said:


> That is strange if it is so. No the input on the receiver is not set at Pure Direct or Direct. I tried a music concert video in DTS. Perfect. But the same concert played in Stereo sounds tinny.


if it is Denon make sure you set the speakers for stereo plus subwoofer.


----------

